# Pm25mv



## Milehimachine (Aug 30, 2015)

So after careful consideration I am leaning towards this machine over the g0704 just for the belt drive alone.  I dont think I can even come close to doing the conversion on the grizz for a 300 difference.   Question is how accurate are the slots on the table, I dont want to have spend good money on a clamp set just to have to mill off a little matarial to get the tnuts to work like I have some say they have had to do with the grizz.  Also how hard would it be to replace the motor down the road to increase rpms.   thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 30, 2015)

For more accurate slots, make a few light passes on either side and then bolt down a vise (for this you don't need a hyper-accurate tram) and crank out some new t-nuts to fit. Although, most owners of this mill say the slots are fine. Ask Matt at PM for the proper size clamping kit.

As for increasing the rpm, I would suggest you first look at changing the pulley ratios. But remember, increasing rpm decreases torque proportionally, and you may have to upgrade spindle bearings or even possibly the spindle itself as it may not be balanced for high rpm work.

Just things to think about.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 30, 2015)

When I got my PM25 I also got the appropriate clamping set. I had to file the T slots to get them to slide easily in the  slots in the table. i've also found that I have to make sure there is no taper in the upper portion of the T nuts, they seem to jam in the slot when clamped. I have to rap on the top of the screw to break them loose.  at he price, though, they were a bargain, a little labor not withstanding. After all, it's a hobby, something to kill time, so kill a little making the T nuts fit perfectly.


----------

